# 90th Academy Awards 2018 (Nomination & Discussion Thread)



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 23, 2018)

* 

Production Design:*
Beauty and the Beast
Blade Runner 2049
Darkest Hour
Dunkirk
The Shape of Water

*Cinematography:*
Blade Runner 2049 (Roger Deakins)
Darkest Hour (Bruno Delbonnel)
Dunkirk (Hoyte van Hoytema)
Mudbound (Rachel Morrison)
The Shape of Water (Dan Laustsen)

*Costume Design*:
Beauty and the Beast (Jacqueline Durran)
Darkest Hour (Jacqueline Durran)
Phantom Thread (Mark Bridges)
The Shape of Water (Luis Sequeira)
Victoria & Abdul (Consolata Boyle)

*Sound Editing:*
Baby Driver
Blade Runner 2049
Dunkirk
The Shape of Water
Star Wars: The Last Jedi

*Sound Mixing:*
Baby Driver
Blade Runner 2049
Dunkirk
The Shape of Water
Star Wars: The Last Jedi

*Animated Short Film:*
Dear Basketball
Garden Party
Lou
Negative Space
Revolting Rhymes

*Live Action Short Film:*
DeKalb Elementary
The Eleven O’Clock
My Nephew Emmett
The Silent Child
Watu Wote/All of Us

*Original Score:*
Dunkirk (Hans Zimmer)
Phantom Thread (Jonny Greenwood)
The Shape of Water (Alexandre Desplat)
Star Wars: The Last Jedi (John Williams)
Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri (Carter Burwell)

*Visual Effects:*
Blade Runner 2049
Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2
Kong: Skull Island
Star Wars: The Last Jedi
War for the Planet of the Apes

*Film Editing:*
Baby Driver (Jonathan Amos & Paul Machliss)
Dunkirk (Lee Smith)
I, Tonya (Tatiana S. Riegel)
The Shape of Water (Sidney Wolinsky)
Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri (Jon Gregory)

*Makeup and Hairstyling: *
Darkest Hour
Victoria & Abdul
Wonder

*Actress in a Supporting Role:*
Mary J. Blige, Mudbound
Allison Janney, I, Tonya
Lesley Manville, Phantom Thread
Laurie Metcalf, Lady Bird
Octavia Spencer, The Shape of Water

*Actor in a Supporting Role:*
Willem Dafoe, The Florida Project
Woody Harrelson, Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri
Richard Jenkins, The Shape of Water
Christopher Plummer, All the Money in the World
Sam Rockwell, Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri

*Foreign Language Film*
A Fantastic Woman (Spanish)
The Insult (French)
Loveless (Russian)
On Body and Soul (Hungarian)
The Square (Swedish/English/Danish)

*Original Song:*
"Mighty River" (Mudbound)
"The Mystery of Love" (Call Me by Your Name)
"Remember Me" (Coco)
"Stand Up for Something" (Marshall)
"This Is Me" (The Greatest Showman)

*Animated Feature Film:*
The Boss Baby
The Breadwinner
Coco
Ferdinand
Loving Vincent

*Adapted Screenplay:*
Call Me by Your Name (James Ivory)
The Disaster Artist (Scott Neustadter & Michael H. Weber)
Logan
Molly's Game (Aaron Sorkin)
Mudbound (Dee Rees & Virgil Williams)

*Original Screenplay: *
The Big Sick (Emily V. Gordon & Kumail Nanjiani)
Get Out (Jordan Peele)
Lady Bird (Greta Gerwig)
The Shape of Water (Guillermo del Toro & Vanessa Taylor)
Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri (Martin McDonagh)

*Actor in a Leading Role:*
Timothee Chalamet, Call Me By Your Name
Daniel Day-Lewis, Phantom Thread
Daniel Kaluuya, Get Out
Gary Oldman, Darkest Hour
Denzel Washington, Roman J. Israel, Esq.

*Actress in a Leading Role:*
Sally Hawkins, The Shape of Water
Frances McDormand, Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri
Margot Robbie, I, Tonya
Saoirse Ronan, Lady Bird
Meryl Streep, The Post

*Directing:*
Paul Thomas Anderson, Phantom Thread
Guillermo del Toro, The Shape of Water
Greta Gerwig, Lady Bird
Christopher Nolan, Dunkirk
Jordan Peele, Get Out

*Best Picture: *
Call Me by Your Name
Darkest Hour
Dunkirk
Get Out
Lady Bird
Phantom Thread
The Post
The Shape of Water
Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Good for Logan.

Too many nominations for Get Out though tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 23, 2018)

Fuckin Boss Baby getting a nom. They've done it now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

That must be a joke.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 24, 2018)

@Sennin of Hardwork 

For Best Foreign Language Film you should add which language it is in.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 24, 2018)

never forget: The Academy award winning Suicide Squad


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 24, 2018)

imagine if logan wins tho 

too bad the academy hates cape flicks


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2018)

Can't wait for the animated features to be brought to theaters again



~VK~ said:


> imagine if logan wins tho
> 
> too bad the academy hates cape flicks


Logan only barely touches cape


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Good for Logan.
> 
> Too many nominations for Get Out though tbh.


[HASHTAG]#RukiaSoProblematic[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2018)

Shit selection. Three Billboards was average.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2018)

Shape Of Water - fished or Gilled - will steamroll. It is the movie with the most minorities out of all the nominees and you know how Hollywood rolls these days.
It has: A mute, a sassy black lady, a gay person, a fish person and a hetero white dude that is the villian.

2017 wasnt really a good year for movies sadly.


blakstealth said:


> Fuckin Boss Baby getting a nom. They've done it now.


This saddens me, I wish they would actually nominate japanese anime movies that happen to have better animation than all of that stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Logan



Yo. When did Hollywood decide to be cool?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KidTony (Mar 4, 2018)

The only one i haven't seen so far is The Post. Maybe i'll watch tomorrow before the show. From the rest, my favorites were: Call Me by Your Name, Phantom Thread and Three Billboards. I've just watched Phantom Thread and i tend to rate things higher the more recent they are in my memory, so if you asked me which is my favorite right now its Phantom Thread - but in reality is probably Call Me By Your Name, and its the only one of these movies I've actually seen twice. I loved Three Billboards though, and i'm expecting it to win tomorrow. I have some mixed feelings on the rest. I appreciate Dunkirk for its craftsmanship, but not much else. Darkest Hour was OK great performance by Gary Oldman (though i prefer Daniel Day Lewis in Phantom Thread), but the movie itself is standard fare oscarbait biopic. The Shape of Weter is i liked a lot, but didn't LOVE. I see a lot of people saying its going to win, and honestly it would be kind of a let down, some of these are just better movies, though i can see a director win for Del Toro for sure. The last two i didn't particularly like. I feel like i've seen lady bird half a hundred times before, and i liked it better then too. It wasn't bad, just not anything special and overhyped beyond belief. And then there's Get Out...I understand why people love this movie, i get what it tried to do and recognize its successes...but i just didn't enjoy it. Most likely cause i don't like horror movies to begin with, but it just wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 4, 2018)

I managed to see 5 Best Picture nominees. The Post, Darkest Hour, Get Out, The Shape of Water and Lady Bird. The one I liked the most was The Shape of Water so it would be nice for it to win.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> @Sennin of Hardwork
> 
> For Best Foreign Language Film you should add which language it is in.



Better late than never but I just did it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

Please combine the threads so I don't have to remake my last post.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

Okay good Darkest Hour won this category because I didn't actually see Wonder and Victoria & Abdul.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

Of course Phantom Thread wins best costume design.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2018)

Taraji looking like a snack in her 40's.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 4, 2018)

It's a shame her movie didn't do so well in theaters

--

This live performance from Coco is kinda bad. Granted I haven't seen the movie, but still.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 4, 2018)

Did Kobe just win an Oscar?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

Kobe's short won!  It really was a good one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2018)

Kobe finally surpassed Jordan.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

Coco wins best Animated....Disney starting off the year strong.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2018)

All these damn performances is lengthing the show.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

They fucked up "Remember Me".  I enjoyed Sam Rockwell's speech the most so far.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

Why was Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle not nominated for Visual Effects?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

Dunkirk winning film editing over Baby Driver?  This is getting stupid.  The latter was spliced in every scene to make sure every musical beat matched up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Butt Chugger (Mar 4, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Dunkirk winning film editing over Baby Driver?  This is getting stupid.  The latter was spliced in every scene to make sure every musical beat matched up.



Exactly what I was thinking. These people are totes retar.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

Come on now...The Silent Child won...off of feels.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

GTFO here.  This is Brokeback Mountain all over again.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 4, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Why was Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle not nominated for Visual Effects?


lol. do the visual effects in that movie compare to the noms? I haven't watched Jumanji, but I doubt that it can.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> lol. do the visual effects in that movie compare to the noms? I haven't watched Jumanji, but I doubt that it can.


I don't think it would have won (Kong: Skull Island should have won) but to not even be nominated?  I'm hoping it just didn't meet the date cutoff.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

Get Out/Jordan Peele won Best Screenplay...hope is still alive...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2018)

Happy for Peele.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

He's the only person wearing a white suit


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 4, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Coco wins best Animated....Disney starting off the year strong.


the best animated feature nom has become an award for Disney/Pixar as of late. They've been winning it every year since 2012.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> the best animated feature nom has become an award for Disney/Pixar as of late. They've been winning it every year since 2011.


I thought Minions won it last year?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#Oscarssoboring[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

3 out of 3 songs messed up pretty bad


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

Guillermo del Toro wins Best Director


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

Glad to see Gary Oldman win Best Actor.  His role Darkest Hour was as great as ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

J. Law lose weight?  FUUUUUCCCCKKKK she just keeps getting hotter!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

Frances McDormand wins Best Actress  after a 21 year hiatus, proud of her.  But does anyone else think she look like a female William DeFoe?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2018)

The Shape of Water wins Best Picture, that's it's 4th Oscar tonight.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 4, 2018)

Happy Shape of Water won. I'm sad there wasn't enough time for Matt Damon, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Why did Get Out win Best Screenplay?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 5, 2018)

I am happy fat man del Toro won. However the best actor and actress where akward as fuck, I definitely would have prefered if someone else would have won those awards. They freaked me out srsly.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Ronan not winning Best Actress is nuts.  The Academy always prefers the old hags that are just repeating an earlier career performance.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Mar 5, 2018)

Academy Award winner Kobe Bryant


----------



## KidTony (Mar 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ronan not winning Best Actress is nuts.  The Academy always prefers the old hags that are just repeating an earlier career performance.



Eh? She was OK, but there were certainly better performances. I though both Margo Robbie and Mcdormand had clearly better performances, and so did Sally Hawkins. Vicky Krieps wasn't even nominated and she might have had the best performance of the year. I like Saoirse well enough, but she's definitely been better. I think Lady Bird is highly overrated though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## mali (Mar 5, 2018)

sufjan and co gave a lovely performance.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 5, 2018)

Baby Driver, another highly over rated movie. Though, it did have a great editing, and killer soundtrack.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why did Get Out win Best Screenplay?


Not even the author of it knows 
Seriously, check out his tweeter.


----------

